# Since this is new...



## Mendi (Jul 19, 2002)

Do you think we need to post what type of tarantulas we have, one last time for the new and future members. Even those of us who have been here since the beginning may want to browse though and see what one another have. I know we've done this before, but it is a new, and we can get it out of the way in the beginning. Hopefully the worms won't be tunneling through any more and these will get put into the archives later for future viewing. 

So, here are my tarantulas, and other pets...

1=Aphonopelma anax, Texas Tan
1=Aphonopelma behlei, Grand Canyon Black
1=Aphonopelma chalcodes, Dessert Blond
1=Aphonopelma eutylenum, California Ebony
1=Aphonopelma hentzi, Oklahoma Brown
1=Aphonopelma moderatum, Rio Grande Gold
1=Aphonopelma seemanni, Costa Rican Zebra    			female
2=Aphonopelma species, Yucatan Rust Rump
2=Avicularia avicularia, Guyana Pinktoe				1 male
1=Avicularia versicolor, Antilles Pinktoe
3=Brachypelma albopilosum, Curly Hair
1=Brachypelma emilia, Mexican Redleg
1=Brachypelma pallidum, Rose Grey				female
1=Brachypelma smithi, Mexican Redknee				male
3=Brachypelma vagans, Mexican Red Rump
1=Ceratogyrus bechuanicus, Curvedhorn
1=Ceratogyrus brachycephalus, Rhino Horned			female
1=Ceratogyrus marshalli, Straighthorned
1=Ceratogyrus meridionalis, Zimbabwe Grey			male
1=Citharischius crawshayi, King Baboon
2=Cyclosternum fasciatum, Costa Rican Tigerrump
2=Ephebopus murinus, Skeleton Tarantula
2=Eupalaestrus campestratus, Pink Zebra Beauty
2=Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose				1 female?
1=Grammostola rosea, Red Phase Chilean Rose
3=Heteroscodra maculata, Ornamental Baboon
2=Hysterocrates gigas, Cameroon Red
1=Lasiodora cristatus, Brazilian Red and White 			female
1=Lasiodora parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater
1=Nhandu colloratovillosus, Brazilian Black & White
1=Paraphysa scrofa, Chilean Copper
1=Poecilotheria fasciata, Sri Lankan Ornamental
1=Poecilotheria ornata, Fringed Ornamental
1=Poecilotheria regalis, Indian Ornamental
2=Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Trinidad Chevron
1=Pterinochilus murinus, Usumbara
1=Theraphosa apophysis, Goliath Pinkfoot Bird Eater
1=Theraphosa blondi, Goliath Bird Eater				female

Also:
2=Pandinus imperator, African Emperor Scorpion @ adults
3=Pandinus imperator, African Emperor Scorpion @ scorplings
2=African Giant Black Millipedes, adults
2=African Giant Black Millipedes, baby & juvenile
**30+= Blaptica dubia, a roach 
**20+= Nauphoeta cinerea, Lobster roach 
4 male Betta's
6 female Betta's

** The numbers are only guesses, as they are special treats for the arachnids  

What have you got?


----------



## Vayu Son (Jul 19, 2002)

Inverts: 

Brachypelma angustum, Costa Rican Red
Grammastola rosea, Chilean rose      female
Haplopelma Lividum, Cobalt Blue
Heteroscodra maculata, Togo Starburst 
Paraphysa scrofa, Chilean Copper
Poecilotheria fasciata, Sri Lankan Ornamental      female
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Trinidad Chevron
Psalmopoeus irminia, Suntiger
Pterinochilus sp., Usumbara

soon: Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, Greenbottle Blue female

Reptiles: 

2= leopard geckos male/female

Mammals: 

australian shephard mix male


----------



## King_Looey (Jul 19, 2002)

I have a single juvenile curly hair that is my own at the moment. But the family has been keeping Tarantulas since i was 5, we had 12 at one point. I cant believe you have so many spiders, the most i would have is 5. I like to hold all my spiders, and i couldnt do it if i had so many.


----------



## tmom44 (Jul 19, 2002)

*My tarantulas*

Hi Everyone.  In case anyone has forgotten,  I am also known on Yahoo as Heesheesmom.  I have 8 tarantula-kids. I'll start and go with the order of acquisition, not necessarily age.

1 Chilean Rose                              Heeshee
1 Avicularia avic                             Pinkie
2 Hysterocrates ederis                  Socrates 
                                                      Hysteria
1 Avicularia versicolor                    Shanaqua
1 Chaco Golden                             Aurelia
1 Curley hair                                  Farrah
1 Pecos green  ?   
      (Aphonopelma sp. )                 Carlie

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone, discussing our favorite subjects, and learning.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 19, 2002)

Mine are in my signature 

-Bryan


----------



## Weapon-X (Jul 19, 2002)

*re*

hi all, not as much as a lot of you but getting there,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               6'' inche chilean rose  5'' costa rican zebra  soon to have 4'' Indian Ornamental   and two 3/4 of an inch pinktoes, and 1 giant desert hairy scorp...--- jeff


----------



## Valael (Jul 20, 2002)

1 Unknown.  Bought it thinking it was a Chilean Rose, but I've had someone tell me that it didn't really look like a rose to him.  And considering the petstore had other spiders mislabeled, I'm not sure on what it is anymore.

2 Usambaras

1 Tigerrump

1 Giant White Knee

1 Dodoma Baboon

1 P. Regalis


----------



## MrDeranged (Jul 20, 2002)

*Inventory*

Oh God, are we doing inventory again?  Oh well, here goes...

1 P. cambridgei (mature male)
1 P. irminia
1 H. maculata
1 P. regalis
1 P. formosa
1 C. fasciatum (mature male)
1 A. versicolor
1 A. moderatum
1 C. cyanopubescens
2 A. avicularia
1 P. fasciata
1 A. seemani
1 P. striatus
1 C. sanderii
1 H sp. "longipendum" (aka C. paganus)
1 B. vagans
1 X. immanis
1 H. minax
1 N. vulpinus
1 E. pulcherrimuklaasi
2 B. boehmei
1 H. albostriatum
1 A. chalcodes
1 G. pulchra
4 B. albopilosum
2 P. murinus (usumbara) (1 mature male)
2 B. smithi
1 A. geniculata
1 G. rosea
1 A. bicoloratum
1 C. meridionalis (may be P. sjostedti)
1 P. sp (Dodoma baboon)
1 P. ornata
1 M. robustum
1 G. aureostriatum
1 B. emilia
1 A. hentzi
1 P. scrofa
1 E. weijenberghi
1 E. campestratus
1 L. parahybana
1 H. lividum
1 P. fortis
1 B. sp. (Yucaton Black)
1 E. murinus
1 E. rufescens
20 H. gigas

1 P. imperator

1 S. subspinipes (Malaysian)
2 S. subspinipes mutilans (Chinese redheads)
1 S. morsitans (Tanzanian blue ring)
2 S. sp. (PR giants)
1 S. heros castaneiceps (Texas redhead)
1 S. sp. (Flameleg)
1 S. sp. (Tanzanian copperback)
1 S. sp. (Tanzanian redhead)
1 S. sp. (Tanzanian blackhead)

Of course this list will need to be updated on Sunday after we return from the reptile show......



Scott


----------



## King_Looey (Jul 20, 2002)

What do you people keep your Tarantulas in? I insisit on every Tarantula having its own heated glass tank, with full decoration. I would not have the space to keep so many if they all had glass tanks.


----------



## Vayu Son (Jul 20, 2002)

*Tarantulariums*

I keep mine in anything from petpals to 10 gallon aquariums. Most of the slings are in spice jars or vials. Will put some of the arboreals in large banana pepper jars.


----------



## MrDeranged (Jul 20, 2002)

Let's see if this works, here's my collection and what it's contained in







Included in the pics are:

Beanie Baby containers
Mini Pet Pals
Small Pet Pals
Medium Pet Pals
Medium Sterlite Show-Offs
2 1/2 Gallon Tanks
Assorted Sizes of Deli Dishes
Assorted Sizes of Pill Vials

Right now the biggest enclosures I am using are the 2 1/2 Gallon Tanks and the Medium Sterlite Show-Offs

Scott


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 20, 2002)

My T room is also my computer room, and it looks alot like Scott's, just not so many ts.
here we go:

G pulchra~ immature male
A urticans ~ mature female
P cambridgei ~ immature female?
L cristatus ~ sling
A anax ~ immature female
B smithi ~ mature female
A seemanni ~ immature male?
N carapoensis? (possibly) mature female
E campestratus ~ mature female
M robustum ~ immature female?
Aphonopelma sp. (local to Carlsbad)
Aphonopelma sp. 'Cuernavaca'
giant vinegaroon
Pterinochilus sp (2) 'Usambara' mature females (gravid?)
B albopilosum ~ mature female w/ eggsac
A chalcodes ~ immature female
L parahybana ~ immature female?
H lividum ~ mature female
C brachycephalus ~ mature male
G rosea ~ (2) mature females
C cyaneopubescens (2) immature females?
A geniculata ~ immature male?
B albopilosum (3) slings
C crayshawi (2) immature ??
B vagans ~ immature female
G areostriatum ~ sling
E campestratus ~ immature female
A versicolor (2) slings
A eutylenum (2) slings
A hentzi ~ sling
C fasciatum ~ ?? (hiding now for 3 weeks)
G rosea ~ sling
1 desert millipede
and 4 walking sticks
3 ratties
2 dogs
1 pig
and a partridge in a pear tree....LOL
j/k
a colony of hissers..innn a tubbbbb


----------



## rknralf (Jul 20, 2002)

I currently have 9 tarantulas:

6" Grammostola rosea (Chilean Rose)(Female)("Rose")
6" Pterinochilus sp. (Usambara)(Female)("Oscar")
5.5" Aphonopelma seemani (Costa Rican Zebra)(Female)("Boo")
5.5" Acanthoscurria geniculata (White Knee)(Male)("Erik")
4.5" Brachypelma albopilosum (Curly Hair)(Female)("Fuzzy")
4.5" Avicularia avicularia (Pink Toe)(Female)("Piglet")
4" Acanthoscurria geniculata (White Knee)(Male)("Sam")
4" Pterinochilus weidenmanni (Chocolate Baboon)(Female)("Cocoa")
3.5" Brachypelma smithi (Red Knee)(Male)("Emilio")

We also have a Russian Tortise, a Guinea Pig, a Hamster, a cat, and Fish.

Aren't pets wonderful!


----------



## King_Looey (Jul 20, 2002)

I do think that is tight. All those tubs piled on top of each other. I could never keep them in such small spaces. Would you like to live in a flat, or a large mansion? . Im not having a go at you, its up to you how you keep them, they wouldnt survive like that in britain, its too cold. But dont you think you should get glass tanks? In britain, a 10 gallon tank is £10, its worth the extra cash.


----------



## MrDeranged (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King_Looey _
> *I do think that is tight. All those tubs piled on top of each other. I could never keep them in such small spaces. Would you like to live in a flat, or a large mansion? . Im not having a go at you, its up to you how you keep them, they wouldnt survive like that in britain, its too cold. But dont you think you should get glass tanks? In britain, a 10 gallon tank is £10, its worth the extra cash. *


Ahhh, but I'm not a tarantula that is used to living in a 5 inch wide hole about 6 inches underground either.  You have to remember that in the wild, once a tarantula settles into an area, they very rarely move very far at all.  At the most, they may travel a few inches from the mouth of their burrow.  Otherwise, all they do is wait at the mouth of it for prey to come by.  They don't need alot of room 2 x wide by 3 x long is just a guideline.  Many times you can go smaller and many times you need to go bigger.  My t's are not the type to go exploring (except for the mature males )  They don't make dashes for freedom and they eat when I feed them.  Many of them are quite fat and I'm assuming content with their surroundings no matter the size.

You also have to understand that I'm not in Britain either, it's much warmer in my house.  The avg temps are between 68 F at the lowest and probably about 85 at the highest.  More than adequate enough for my T's.  No external heating sources needed.

To be honest with you, why on earth would I want more glass tanks?  The ones I have are bulky heavy and if I ever drop one, it will shatter into a million pieces.  The pet pals are more than secure enough, they're light and they're clear and they're alot cheaper than buying a glass tank and locking lid for it.  They're also, as you can see, stackable.   When my t's need to be moved to something bigger, they will be.  My biggest T, M. robustum, which is probably between 6 - 8 inches LS is doing quite fine in the Medium Sterlite Show-Off.

Scott


----------



## King_Looey (Jul 20, 2002)

I just think much of presentation. they are show animals, so why not make the place they live nice to look at as well. Petpals stacked on each other dont look nice at all, they make the place look messy. Neatly arranged, well secured glass tanks make the place look great if they include foliage. I'm going to get pics of my spider next week, i'll take pics of the place it lives and post them.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jul 20, 2002)

Presentation can be achieved quite nicely in a PetPal as well, but when you keep over 50 inverts, glass is just too impractical. I do use some glass tanks for my largest arboreals and a couple of the largets terrestrials. Most of my collection reside in Petpals. I even have an entire room just for my bugs and there's no way I could keep every bug in glass. Plus, the Patpals do come in every possible size needed. (again, except for the largest arboreals)
But hey, if ya got the room for it....


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 20, 2002)

IF I had the room, I would certainly make every enclosure a 'showpiece'. However, since going to the ATS conference, and watching E Anne's seminar about tank decorations, I've realized you don't have to have a glass aquarium to make a cool looking terrarium.
MOST of mine, even the petpals, AND the Glad plastic containers, have cheap but cool decorations in them, cork bark, silk leaves, etc.  My A versicolor slings are in baby juice cups, with nasal canula tube to web around...heeheeh!
It looks really cool, it's amazing what a little imagination and the Goodwill store can do!
My arboreals have champagne glasses with long stems for water dishes, and I've hot glued wine corks together to make a climbing surface. Glass ashtrays also make great water dishes for the larger terrestrial Ts.
The point is, you don't have to have alot of room for your Ts, or spend alot of money, or even use GLASS to have things look nice.
One of my Ts is in a sun tea container 
Holley


----------



## veronyka (Jul 20, 2002)

Back to the subject of which Ts we have, I have two rosehairs, one redknee and one pinktoe.  All are in those flat longish reptile ranches except the pinktoe, which is in a 3.5g tank.. taller than the rest so it can climb  And whoa, I wish I had the space for all those Ts like mrderanged, I want more Ts and when I get the space....(evil grin)


----------



## savian (Jul 20, 2002)

Ok 
 1 P.Fasciata (belongs to wife)
 1 P.Regalis (wife)
 1 P.Cambridgei
 1 H.Minax
 2 H.Lividum
 1 C.Crawshayi
 1 B.Smithi
 1 P.Irminia
 1 C.Cyaneopubescens
 1 G.Rosea
 1 P.Cancerides
 1 A.Versicolor
 2 Usumbara Baboon
 1 P.Sp. (Dodoma Baboon)
 1 B.Sp. (Yucaton Black)
 1 Giant Pink Birdeater
 1 Golith Pinkfoot Birdeater
 1 A.Bicoloratum
  More to come after reptile show  
  other pets are 
  1 Rat large (wifes)
  1 Mouse (wifes)
  2 Cats
  1 Dog rotty/newfoundland mix
  1 Betta fish
   I think I got everyone


----------



## MrDeranged (Jul 21, 2002)

*Update time...*

Got some new additions today.....

P. subfusca
P. rufilata
L. cristatus
P. nigricolor
B. pallidum
A. sp. (mexican green)(carlsbad green)(pecos greymask) you pick..
P. pulcher
H. maculata
E. cyanognathus
S. calceatum
C. marshalli
C. fasciatum

S. maurus

S. heros heros
S. heros castaneiceps

I think that's enough for a while.......  At least a week or two... 

Scott


----------



## Devildoll (Jul 21, 2002)

Ok, 
A. versicolor 3/4 "
A. avicularia 4"
Cobalt Redrump (Cyclosternum ?) 3.5"
P. cambridgei 1.75"
P. ornata 2.25"
B angustrum .5"
P. scrofa .5"
G. rosea 6"

Ball python 18" or so

P. imperator 6"

2 cute lil' ferrets


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 21, 2002)

Scott,
where did you get the Aphonopelma sp. from? (Carlsbad green)
just wondering!
Holley


----------



## MrDeranged (Jul 21, 2002)

I got it from Tommy's Spiders.  I believe he got it from someone else.  Don't remember if it was from this year or last year.  It looked nice and Debby liked it so we got it.  I'll probably be posting pictures in the near future as it's one of the bigger ones compared with the other stuff we got, alot of slings.

Scott


----------



## krystal (Jul 22, 2002)

all right, my turn:

1 a. geniculata (about 6" now)
1 b. boehmei (about 5" now)
1 p. terror (copyright holley—about 4" now)

i am ordering a l. parahybana sling from wayne crenshaw soon.  yeah, yeah, my list's a little short, but currently my tarantulas reside in huge 10-gallon tanks, as i was once a believer in the "glass is better than pet pals" theory.  however, one metal towel holder-turned expensive wooden shelf later, i'm regret my huge tank purchases and now wish i could replace them with pet pals.  then i could stack them on top of each other and keep them in a nice area about the same size as my cubicle at work!  (just kidding)

my future billions of tarantulas will be kept entirely in pet pals and in empty goldschlauger bottles.  heh—i'm gonna get a small terrestrial species spiderling and grow it inside a goldschlauger bottle.  it'll be my "spider in a bottle."  don't ask me how i am going to clean the substrate, though.  and how will i add more water without waterlogging the entire enclosure? and the air will get pretty rancid quickly with just small holes punched through the metal goldschlauger lid.  hmmm, the more i think about this, the worse it sounds...well, it started out like a cool idea, anyway.


----------



## Code Monkey (Jul 22, 2002)

*Tarantulas:*

1 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant Whiteknee), 0.5" unsexed
1 Aphonopelma anax (Texas Tan) 2.25", probable male
1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum (Mexican Bloodleg) 4", female
3 Aphonopelma sp. (Flagstaff Orange) 0.3", unsexed
2 Brachypelma albopilosum (H. Curly Hair) 2.5" probable male; 0.75" unsexed
1 Avicularia avicularia (Guyanan Pinktoe) 1.5" unsexed
1 Avicularia versicolor (Antilles Pinktoe) 1" unsexed
1 Brachypelma annitha (Acapulco Redknee) 1.25" unsexed
1 Brachypelma emilia (Mexican Redleg) 0.75" unsexed
1 Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Redknee) 2.25" probable male
1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) 2" probable female
1 Cyclosternum fasciatum (Costa Rican Tiger Rump) 0.5" unsexed
1 Grammostola aureostria (Chaco Golden Knee) 1" unsexed
1 Grammostola pulchra (Brazillian Black) 1" unsexed
1 Nhandu coloratovillosus (Brazillian Black & White) 1.5" probable male
1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor (Columbian Bluebloom) 1.25" unsexed

*Centipedes:*

 Scolopendra sp. (Chinese Redhead) 2"
 Scolopendra heros castineps ? (still waiting on it)


----------



## johns (Jul 22, 2002)

Gawd, I feel like the odd man out, so to speak !
Currently, I only have one 1.75 inch G. rosea spiderling,which I pray to the spider gods, hoping it'll  be a female! 


Other than  that, I currently own three Eastern lubbers, several species of mantids  that I'm attempting a breeding project with, four species of millipede,  a dozen P. bigtutta, two A. cristatus nymphs that give new meaning to the word "tiny"- a juvie emperor scorpion, one huge ground spider nabbed from my backyard..


I have(hopefully) on the way: 2 S. lineola ooths and all the P. marginmaculata that I can handle.


Don't hate, relate !


----------



## MrDeranged (Jul 22, 2002)

This is what the desk looks like after we got back from the show yesterday







Scott


----------



## krystal (Jul 22, 2002)

i dig yer horsey...

...and those are your kids, i presume?

and finally, i admire your ability to cram lots of things into very, very small spaces (note shelves to right of computer).


----------



## steelchair57 (Jul 22, 2002)

I have the following T's.

Puerto Rican Pygmy (Cyrtophylis porporicae)
Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)
Brazilian Salmon (Lasiodora parahybana)
Chilean Copper (Paraphysa scrofa)
Chaco Golden Knee (Grammastola aureostriatum)
Brazilian Red and White (Lasiodora cristatus)
Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum) 
Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)


----------



## savian (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok my update,
  1 teddy bear T
  1 rose grey
  1 rio grade gold
  1 chaco golden knee
  1 hurcules baboon(sling)
  1 minax (sling)
  1 king baboon (sling)
  1 ornamental baboon (sling)
  1 braz salmon (sling)
  1 fringed ornamental (sling)

  There where so many more that I wanted to get but ran short on the green stuff.  Oh well.


----------



## Valael (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krystal _
> *
> and finally, i admire your ability to cram lots of things into very, very small spaces (note shelves to right of computer). *




lol..I didn't notice that until you said something.  He definently gets points.



Take up all of your space with Ts, fit everything else into two small shelves.


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Jul 22, 2002)

Tarantulas...120 from lings to adults
4 cats
2 dogs
1 blue crown parrot
2 corn snakes
1 king snake
3 desert tortoises
1 horse
gazillion roaches

John, Phoenix


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savian _
> *Ok my update,
> 1 teddy bear T
> *


Savian,
what is this one? I think I've heard the name before, is that what they sometimes call Curlyhairs?
Holley


----------



## MrDeranged (Jul 22, 2002)

No, definately not curly hairs.  Teddy Bear is another common name for the Belize cinnamon AKA scientific name Crassicrus lamanai.  At least I think so 

Scott


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2002)

*mine*

I am only 14 years old but I have collected things y hole life..Here goes

REPTILES and AMPHIBIANS

 1 Alligator snapper 
 3 common snappers
 1 savahna monitor
 1 nile monitor
 1 eatsern painted turtle 
 5 mud turtles
 4 musk ( one egg in incubator)
 3 Gray rat snakes
 1 ball python
 2 black king snakes
 1 armodillo lizard
 2 tree frogs
 1 pac man frog
 1 southern black racer
 1  norther water snake 
 2 eastern garters one had 20 babies
 1 scarlet snake
 1 smooth earth snake
 5 yellow bellied sliders 
 2 map turtles
 2 river cooters 
 11 box turtles( one egg in inncubator)
 6   5 lined skinks 
 2 green anoles 
 1 brown anole
 1 shneider skink( bad spelling)
 2 fence lizards

MAMALS AND BIRDS

 1pot belly pig
 7 turkeys
 5 chickens
 1cokatail( bad spelling)
 1 squirrel

FISH

1 fresh water pufer

INVERTS

 1 goliath bird eater-Theraphosa blondi
 1 king baboon spiderling-Citharischius crawshayi ( first captive bred in us baby)
1 culy hair spiderling-Brachypelma albopilosum
several wild caught spiders
1 wild caught perse web spider perhaps gravid
 1 emperor scorpion-Pandinus imperator
5 eastern  bark scorpions( one just gave birth today)
 1 giant vinigaroon-Mastigoproctus giganteus
 malgasy hissers
 male and female stick insects
 1 praying mantid
 1 weel bug
 about 15 somekind of millipedes about 4" adults
 1 african giant millipede-Archispirostreptus gigas
 1 Malaysian centipede-Scolopendra subspinipes
   Got alot for a 14 year old..I don't get much help fom anyone so i am almost always occupied.How much did al of you have when you were 14?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh, so now we're talking about all the pets we've ever had? okay, here goes.

2 dogs
3 cats
5 tarantulas
4 emperor scorpions
3 praying mantises
@10 dragonflies
More caterpillars of varios species than I am willing to count
1 pecan (PLEASE don't ask)
1 water monitor
2 ball pythons
rat snakes up the wazoo
1 king snake (escaped. somewhere in my parents' house there is still a snake skeleton).
2 or 3 water snakes (no, not water mocassins)
@7 skinks (5-lined variety and red-headed variety)
1 Tokay gecko
1 water dragon
1 basilisk
2 hognose snakes (both released, since I couldn't find a steady supply of toads).
2 or 3 toads.
2 leopard frogs
1 cockroach (what kind? I don't have a clue. The big kind that likes to fly on you when you try to kill them).
@30 leopard frog tadpoles
1 giant water bug (died when i accidentally left it in a sunny window)
2 smaller water bugs (released, couldn't get them to eat)
1 anole
@5 lovebirds
a $hitload of parakeets
1 myna bird (didn't last long, was sick when I got him)
More fishes (sw&fw) than you can shake a stick at.
2 green iguanas.
1 common snapping turtle
2 axolotls (turned into tiger salamanders, ain't neoteny cool?)
1 shrimp (I should probably put that into the "fishes category).
a few hermit crabs
Lots and lots of mice(though they probably don't count, since the snakes ate all of them)
at least 2 box turtles
1 unidentified turtle who was rescued after being hit by a car (didn't last a week)

And I can probably think of a few more, but that's enough for now. Keep in mind that this list is during my entire life, so some of these weren't technichally "my" pets. A few were shared by my siblings, and a few were owned by my parents.

whoami?


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2002)

*stuff*

well actually that listed was what I have now..If I listed all that i have had my intire life, well I would be up till morning..The first time i ever caught a lizard my parents said I was a little more than 1 years of age.And I was catching frogs and toads and bugs before that.I was litterally crawling after them.


----------



## MORBIUS (Jul 23, 2002)

*the collection*

As of this date I have, A Rosehair, Costa Rican zebra, Red knee, Mexican blonde, and the latest addition a Curlyhair. As we all know, (if your anything like me) the list is subject to change everytime you walk into a store or look at the classified ads on these links.


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2002)

*right*

Well about 2 weeks ago that was the same for me, but my dad said I can't have anything until I get rid of something..What i think I am going to try is to to get rid of my gray rat snake that is 5' 5" and maybe he will let me have 65" of things( preferable spiders and scorps..Which leads another problem with him..He says that all scorpions can kill you. I tell him and tell him thats not true but he doesn't listen ( parents!!!) . well anyways I don't get but 12" away from my emperor and about 5" awa7y from my barks.


----------



## King_Looey (Jul 23, 2002)

Parents 'eh? He thinks youre too immature to handle one, put a king baboon down his back to prove him wrong.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 23, 2002)

ok all you snake owners that have posted...go to the Watering Hole and answer my snake question!


----------



## MORBIUS (Jul 23, 2002)

Well I am a parent so I don't have that worry. It's my wife that keeps telling me NO!!.


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2002)

If i did do that with a king baboon I would rather get bitten buy a  Loxosceles reclusa and a Latrodectus mactans both and seek no medical attention


----------



## atavuss (Aug 21, 2002)

ok, here we go......

a. geniculata-unsexed 2"
a. bicoloratum-2 adult females-1 juv male-4 unsexed lings
a. chalcodes-adult female
a. moderatum-2 adult females-1 mature male (out on breeding loan)  3 unsexed lings
a. versicolor-2 adult females-3 unsexed lings
b. auratum-3 adult females
b. boehmei-1 adult female-1 juv male
b. emilia-4" unsexed
b. smith-11 of different sizes and sex
c. marshalli-adult female
c. cyanaeopubescens-3" unsexed
g. pulchra-1 adult female-1 juv male-5 unsexed 2" lings
g. rosea-1 adult female "normal" phase-1 4" female "red" phase
h. maculata-5" unsexed
m. robustum-3 adult females-1 adult male on breeding loan
p. regalis-1 adult female-1 adult male on breeding loan
pterinochilus "usumbara"-1 adult female
v. cristatus-3" unsexed

1 adult female h. spadix  (black desert hairy) scorpion and her 15 offspring
1 adult p. imperator  (emperor) scorpion and one of her babies

1 adult unsexed vinegaroon
2 2" unsexed amblypigid
3 chinese mantids
5 desert millipedes  (tan morph)

ball python
rosy boa
hog nosed snake
california king snake

bearded dragon-adult male
collared lizard-adult male
blue tongue skink-unsexed adult
tokay gecko-unsexed adult

red eyed tree frogs
"blue" phase white's tree frog


----------



## veronyka (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmmm..since this post has come back around, and my inventory has increased as well.. I might as well add to it also:
1 B. Smithi
2 G. Rosea
2 A. Avicularia
1 A. Versicolor
2 B. Vagans

So far so good with the spideys considering I only got my first T (the B. Smithi) just under a year ago.


----------



## ithuriel (Aug 22, 2002)

my Ts , ok.
only been into Ts for hmmmm coming up to two months now   and have a b.vagans  , sex unknown and a chile rose also sex unknown but possibly a male:?  the rose ive been told is 2 years old and rumpys half her size. did have a p.regalis but she didnt survive  , my mate who got me into Ts thinks that the store sold me a regalis that was not doing to good that they knew about and me being all innocent and wide eyed was taken for a sucker  T homes hmmmm have two glass corner tanks with sliding doors and air vent holes near the top on one side plus liquid crystal thermometer , one glass arboreal tank as long has my arm with a gap on one end of the glass lid for ventilation , sadly now vacant and onedecent sized petpal which currently houses my rose , though i intend to transfer her into a glass tank hopefully this weekend. have a heatmat for each too , theyll need em soon , british summers dont last long. oh , the tanks are all well decorated for the little ones , rumpy has two pieces of cork bark to hide in though she has taken a real shine to one where she has set up her home , she,s put a lot of work into getting it how she likes it , infact she rarely leaves it except in darkness and i can quite easily do maintenance to her tank knowing that she wont come out during daylight hours. the rose on the other hand isnt the slightest bit shy and when im on my pc will wander up to the side of her pet pal and just sit there watching , though when she is hungry she does her best to get my attention , pig that she is:}  , damn just realised ive been babbling way to much


----------



## Kenny (Aug 22, 2002)

*My T's*

Hi all,,,Kenny here ( aka "cappy" in chat   )

Well,,since I saw this post,,,, here goes my little collection:

2  A. Versicolor  ( 3/4' and my freshly new-molted 1'+ has gone to at 1 1/2,,holy smoke s/he jumped in size this time    ) 

1 A. Avicularia

1 Green Bottle Blue,,a real funny dude to watch during night-hunt with IR camera.

I read some of the prev. post in here dated some month back about display and I can just say that one can really make it look nice with Pet Pals and such.

I have done that with mine without problem.


----------



## Code Monkey (Aug 22, 2002)

Changes both for the good and bad since I last posted:

*Tarantulas:*

1 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant Whiteknee), 0.5" unsexed
1 Aphonopelma anax (Texas Tan) 2.25", probable male
1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum (Mexican Bloodleg) 4", female
2 Aphonopelma sp. (Flagstaff Orange) 0.3", unsexed
2 Brachypelma albopilosum (H. Curly Hair) 2.5" probable male; 0.75" unsexed
1 Avicularia avicularia (Guyanan Pinktoe) 1.5" unsexed
1 Avicularia versicolor (Antilles Pinktoe) 1.25" unsexed
1 Brachypelma annitha (Acapulco Redknee) 1.25" unsexed
unsexed
1 Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Redknee) 2.25" probable male
1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) 3" probable female
1 Cyclosternum fasciatum (Costa Rican Tiger Rump) 0.75" unsexed
1 Grammostola aureostria (Chaco Golden Knee) 1" unsexed
1 Grammostola pulchra (Brazillian Black) 1" unsexed
1 Nhandu coloratovillosus (Brazillian Black & White) 1.5" probable male
1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor (Columbian Bluebloom) 1.25" unsexed

*True Spiders*

Argiope aurantica (Black and Yellow Argiope) 2.5", probable female
Latrodectus variolus (Northern Widow) 1+", female w/ eggsac 

*Centipedes:*

 Scolopendra sp. (Chinese Redhead) 2"
 Scolopendra heros castineps 1.5"


----------



## earthVSspider (Aug 22, 2002)

*re*

well i don't have to many yet(hehehehehhe), but i have just a few, and will post some pics when i get it all set up, well here are the few i have(only the begining)    1, 5 inche indian ornamental female and 1, 1 inche pinktoe sling, who semms to be eating rather well                      ;P


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi all. Dave (skinheaddave) and I have the following collection...

REPTILES
Savannah monitor lizard (Varanus exanthematecus)
Tokay gecko (Gekko gecko)
Deckert's ratsnake (Elaphe obsoleta quadrivittata x E.o.rosalini)
Yellow ratsnake (E.o.quadrivittata)
Black mexican kingsnake (Lampropeltis gutala nigrita)
Amazon tree boa (Corallus hortulanus)
Jungle carpet python (Morelia spilota cheynei)
2 Ball pythons (Python regius)

AMPHIBIANS
Ornate horned frog (Ceratophrys ornata)
Surinam horned frog (Ceratophrys cornuta)
Cane toad (Bufo marinus)

TARANTULAS
3 Usumbaras (Pterinochilus murinus)
4 Chilean Roses (Grammostola rosea)
1 Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
2 Costa Rican Zebras (Aphonopelma seemanni)
2 Para Mango Zebras (Aphonopelma fracta)
1 Pink-Toe (Avicularia avicularia)
16 Mexican red-rumps (Brachypelma vagans)
4 Indian ornamentals (Peocilotheria regalis)
1 Tiger-rump (...)
1 Zebra beauty (Eupalastrus campestratus)
1 Cobalt blue (Haplopelma lividum)

SCORPIONS
3 Asian forest (Heterometrus spinnifer)
1 Slenderbrown (Centruroides gracilis)
21 Arizona bark (Centruroides exilicauda)
5 ???? (Hotentota polystictus)
5 ???? (Opisthicanthus rugiceps)

OTHERS
1 Centipede (Scolopendra morsiatans)
4 Giant millipedes (Archispirostreptus gigas)
1 Praying mantis (???)
1 Plecostomus (???)

And we are soon expecting the following:

1 Flat Rock scorpion (Hadogenes troglodytes) 
4 Black Fat tail scorpions (Androctonus bicolor)
2 South African Spitting scorpions (Parabuthis transvaalicus)
2 Thailand Black T s'lings (Haplopelma minax)
1 Usumbara (Pterinochilus sp.)


----------



## The_Phantom (Aug 23, 2002)

Current pets:

2 tarantulas;
Rose; a chilean rose hair
Scarlet O'Hairy; a Mexican Red Knee

3 Siamese fighting fish,
Phil A O'Fish
Gill B O'Fish
Sapphire

2 cats;
Comet; a boy
Lacey; a girl

1 spider of unknown species but it looks like a black widow but its not and Ive had it forever and its very fat !

Past pets:

2 tarantulas;
One MALE rose hair, Harrison 
One Aviculara Aviculara, female, Hiorshi 

4 gerbils, Bugs, Fleas, Sparky and Sam.
Mice; Diamond died of siezures
         Dusty and her 20 kids, died of massive ear infection
         Rusty, the dad
         Daisy eaten by a rat

Rat, Butterscotch, dead !


----------



## dangerprone69 (Jan 23, 2005)

Vayu Son said:
			
		

> I keep mine in anything from petpals to 10 gallon aquariums. Most of the slings are in spice jars or vials. Will put some of the arboreals in large banana pepper jars.


What a great idea with the banana pepper jars!! I've been trying to figure out what I'm going to use for arboreals when I get them, and being that I manage a restaurant it'll be very easy for me to get a hold of those jars. I don't have much now, just a Chilean Rose in a 5-gallon tank, an Emperor Scorpion in a 10-gallon, and a bunch of Hissing Cockroaches in a 10 as well. Should be getting a pair of Chaco Golden Knee slings on tuesday, weather permitting.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh goody...since this was thrown back to page one. I have:

1 ONE   g. pulchra ( what is wrong with me :? ) She's my baby :drool: 
2 horses
4 cats
1 bull terrier that is the reincarnation of Ted Bundy

Kinda looks pathetic compared to everyone else


----------



## cryptly (Jan 23, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> Kinda looks pathetic compared to everyone else


I'll post mine so you dont' feel quite so bad.    

1 adult G. Rosea female, Anna
1 male betta, Chaney
2 cats, females, Dapple and Kali

I do have 2 slings that will hopefully be here soon.  1 B.boehmei and 1 G.aureostriata, but I don't think they count since they're not here yet.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have:
1 G.chalcothrix
1 B.emilia
1 B.klaasi
2 G.aureostriata
1 E.pulcherrimaklaasi
1 A.chacoana 
3 out on breeding loans
1 G.rosea
1 GBB 
1 E.pulcherrimaklaasi

Other animals
5 cats
1 dog


----------



## Gemein (Jan 24, 2005)

Ahhhh, gotta love being late for these sorts of things... I'm pretty new to these forums anyways, so I don't think it matters that i'm posting lol .... I have

1 Chilean Rosehair
1 Costarican Tiger Rump
1 Cobaltblue
1 Togo Starburst


----------



## metzgerzoo (Jan 24, 2005)

Tarantulas:
0.0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi/ Oklahoma Brown
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia/ Guyana Pinktoe
0.0.1 Brachypelma angustum/ Costa Rician Red 
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans/ Mexican Red Rump
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens/ Greenbottle Blue
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshyi/ King Baboon
0.0.5 Cyclosternum fasciatum/ Costa Rican Tiger Rump
0.0.1 Euchratoscelus pachypus/ Dwarf Stout Leg Baboon
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra/ Brazilian Black
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea/ Chilian Rose
0.0.1 Haplopelma (sp) "Longipedum" Thiland Tiger
0.0.1 Haplopelma schmiditi/ Golden Earth Tiger/ Black Earth Tiger
0.0.1 Hysterocrates gigas/ Cameroon Red Baboon
0.0.1 Lasidora parahybana/ Brazilian Salmon bird eater
0.0.1 Nhandu coloratouvillosus/ Brazilian Black and White
0.0.1 Oligoxystre auratum/ no common name
0.0.1 Orphaecus pillitus/ no common name
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irmina/ Venizalian Sun Tiger
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus/ Umsombra Orange Baboon 
0.1.1 Theraphosa blondi/ Goliath Bird Eater
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti/ Giant Black and White
0.0.1 Avicularia huriana/ Ecuadorian wooly pink toe
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum/ Honduran curly hair
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata/ Choco gold knee
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis/ Indian Ornimental
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata/ Fringed Ornimental
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum/ Columbian giant  

Scorpions:
0.0.1 Hadogenes trogladytes/ African Flat Rock scorpion 
0.1.1 Pandinus imperator/ Emperor scorpion 

and 1 dog


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

Opps I forgot to add I have a G.pulchra to


----------



## SinisterSpiders (May 9, 2005)

These are our pets (8 Leg Wonder's and Mine) 

Tarantulas.

1. G. Rosea 
1. B. Smithi
1. A. Avicularia 
1. T. Blondi 
1. P. Murinus
1. H. Lividum
1. H. Maculata (currently on breeding loan)
1. Hapalopelma sp. Veitnam
1. H. Hercules
1. P. Irminia
1. P. Ultramurinus
2. P. Metalica
1. P. Regalis
1. P. Penderseni
1. P. Miranda
1. P. Striata
1. P. Fasciata
1. P. Formosa
1. P. Rufilata
1. P. Ornata

and slings but im not counting them.

Roaches.
Eublaberus sp.
Blaberus Discoidalis
Gromphadorhina portentosa
Mexican Burrowing
N. Cinerea

Pedes.
2. S. Subspinipes sp. Vietnam
1. S. sp. Hatian Giant
1. S. sp. Tanzania  Yellow Leg
4. S. sp. Tanzania  Blue Stipe Leg
7. A. gigas

Beetles.
P. Marginata

Herps. (I had to look up all the names)
1. P. Regius (ball python)
4. E. Colubrinus (Kenyan Sand Boas)
1. Columbian Black and White Tegu
2. E. Coerulea (Norther Aligator Lizards)
1. Columbian Yellow and Black Tegu

Scorps.
3. P. Imperitor


And a dog.


----------



## wicked (May 9, 2005)

the first posts were from back in 2002 so I am wondering how big some of the collections are now?   
Pets, I currently have...
1 Grammostola pulchra
1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
1 Brachypelma albopilosum
and 1 Brachypelma auratum on the way

two aquariums, 29 gal, and 65 gal
8 feeder goldfish in the horse tank to eat mosquitos
2 miniature horses
5 horses that don't think they are dogs
3 dogs
8 cats
2 cockatiels
1 chinchilla 
2 rabbits
4 guineas
15 chickens
6 hermit crabs
1 crawdad
2 man-eating killer attack geese
and 3 ducklings


----------



## Mad Hatter (May 9, 2005)

*Tarantulas:*

0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia, Guyana Pinktoe
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor, Antilles Pinktoe
0.1.3 Brachypelma albopilosum, Honduran Curlyhair
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia, Mexican Redleg
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, Venezuelan Greenbottle Blue
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra, Brazilian Black
0.2.0 Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose

KEY: male.female.unknown


----------



## Mendi (May 10, 2005)

You were way back in the archives finding this post, weren't you? We now have a sticky where we list our pets, but not then. This post just after MrD changed over to this server... The other one had little goblins and pixies playing around too much, wrecking havok at times.

Good to know that y'all are interested enough to read these first posts here on this, the new site  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:



_Course it isn't quite new any more and  a few thousand more arachnoholics logged in_


----------



## greenfiremajick (May 10, 2005)

My T's and other pets include:


T's:
Redleg (Emilia- real original I know)
Costa Rican Tigerrump (Divino)
Cinnamon Baboon (Monkeyboy)

27 breeder Madagascan hissing cockroaches (ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXY&Z)

1 Military Macaw (Ariel)
1 African Gray (Echo)

1 White Persian (Yetti)
1 Singapura (Willow)

2 3# Chihuahuas named Ventur and Fino pronounced Feeno
1 Rough Collie named Xarah
1 Mutt named Chichi

1.5  Spot legged wood turtles (no names)
1.3 Greek tortoises (Ajax, Selene and Elara)
0.0.5 Black Wood Turtles (no names)
0.0.1 Red eared slider (Bau)




			
				Mendi said:
			
		

> Do you think we need to post what type of tarantulas we have, one last time for the new and future members. Even those of us who have been here since the beginning may want to browse though and see what one another have. I know we've done this before, but it is a new, and we can get it out of the way in the beginning. Hopefully the worms won't be tunneling through any more and these will get put into the archives later for future viewing.
> 
> So, here are my tarantulas, and other pets...
> 
> ...


----------



## greenfiremajick (May 10, 2005)

I KNEW I forgot something!!!!
We have 2 Tokay Geckos we let loose in the house to catch the stray crickets and roaches that get away from the reptiles we had (2 Argentinian Tegus that were taken out to my friend who owns the Atomic Lizard Ranch.  The Tegus kept getting outside their enclosure and tried to eat the neighbors Chihuahuas)...Seems to work wonderfully (both the tegus and the free roaming tegus in the house).....







			
				Arachnogirl said:
			
		

> Hi all. Dave (skinheaddave) and I have the following collection...
> 
> REPTILES
> Savannah monitor lizard (Varanus exanthematecus)
> ...


----------

